# Fenders for Disc Brakes



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like the new Topeak rear rack for disc brakes is my way to go for a rack, but what about fenders? No straps?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

saddle tramp said:


> Looks like the new Topeak rear rack for disc brakes is my way to go for a rack, but what about fenders? No straps?


Check out the SKS Raceblade or Planet Bike Freddie SpeedEZ. If you want a full fender, it would be the SpeedEZ for a hybrid. - TF


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I have SKS fenders that came with the bike. The previous owner or his LBS, did some rod bending to get them around the disc calipers.

The pics are kind of blurry. I can try gettng better ones or different angles if it helps.


----------



## Cyclesafe (Jan 29, 2006)

I have SKS full 50mm chromoplast fenders and Avid BB7 mechanical disks on a touring bike. The only way to get them to fit so that they won't interfere with the brakes in the catastrophic event that something gets stuck in the fender and rips it off (without stressing the brake) is to get another stainless steel rod of the same guage as that provided and custom bend it from the threaded mounting hole on the brake side of the fork / drop outs to the fender mountings while going arround the (rider's) rear of each brake. This bend is different for the front and rear left. The stays that came with the fender will not be long enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

I used SKS fenders and just bent the stays to fit.

The front:









The rear:









Sorry for the low quality, I was using the camera on my phone.


----------



## Cyclesafe (Jan 29, 2006)

That is a very good job. Maybe getting new rod isn't necessary. I think it depends on your frame. I have a Co-Motion Americano tourer.

Also, on the front, did you use one of the mounting holes for the brake?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

Yep. There is a hole to mount to at the dropout, but then my stays wouldn't be long enough.

I had to bolt the stay to the outside of the bracket at the fender, but other than that, it all went more or less normally.



Cyclesafe said:


> That is a very good job. Maybe getting new rod isn't necessary. I think it depends on your frame. I have a Co-Motion Americano tourer.
> 
> Also, on the front, did you use one of the mounting holes for the brake?


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I like the method you used for the rear brake. Is that a regular length SKS fender stay?



[email protected] said:


> I used SKS fenders and just bent the stays to fit.
> 
> 
> The rear:
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

Geet said:


> I like the method you used for the rear brake. Is that a regular length SKS fender stay?



Yep. I didn't buy anything extra.


----------



## Cyclesafe (Jan 29, 2006)

*Based on your inspiration....*

Newly fabricated stainless steel stays for SKS fenders mounted adjacent to Avid BB& mechanical disks...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

I like 'em!

-james



Cyclesafe said:


> Newly fabricated stainless steel stays for SKS fenders mounted adjacent to Avid BB& mechanical disks...


----------

